# Mock Tudor house, Derbyshire, Feb 2009



## Purple T

This house was built in 1894, and is alongside the old wire works at Ambergate, Derbyshire, near the Youth Hostel at the bottom of Shining Cliff woods.
I first visited about 10 years ago. It was a mess then, but has fallen down quite badly since. It must have been a wonderful place in its day. I' don't know when it was last lived in, or why it's been abandoned so long.


----------



## smileysal

Excellent pics mate. I haven't got here yet  but have done part of the wireworks. At some point soon I want to go and get pics from here. Like the sink in one of the rooms. And is the the stand for a sewing machine in there too?

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady

Love this house...even the dereliction has a charming quality about it. Fantastic old mangle! 
Excellent photos, Purp.


----------



## Purple T

smileysal said:


> Excellent pics mate. I haven't got here yet  but have done part of the wireworks. At some point soon I want to go and get pics from here. Like the sink in one of the rooms. And is the the stand for a sewing machine in there too?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sal



Thanks 
Its well worth a visit, though a bit dodgy in parts.
If you mean the stand silhouetted? That's an old mangle. Where the sink is it was too dark to see anything. Gonna put a torch in my bag from now on  
We were only really there for the wireworks ourselves, then saw the house and i remembered it from years ago, so had to go look around


----------



## Purple T

Foxylady said:


> Love this house...even the dereliction has a charming quality about it. Fantastic old mangle!
> Excellent photos, Purp.




Cheers
There is something quite charming about it  though i'd have loved to have seen it before it fell down :sad:

P


----------



## ashless

Did you get sexy with the wine cellar?






Like so?


----------



## Purple T

ashless said:


> Did you get sexy with the wine cellar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so?




Noooooo!!

Like the photo


----------



## Lightbuoy

What a lovely old house PT. From the outside, it looks in deceptively good condition. Inside -what a mess!

Thanks for sharing your pics


----------



## Purple T

Lightbuoy said:


> What a lovely old house PT. From the outside, it looks in deceptively good condition. Inside -what a mess!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pics




yea, it is quite deceptive

and it's a pleasure to share


----------



## The_Revolution

I think it's currently on the market for the bargain price of £1*

*With conditions that it's restored as it's listed.


----------



## Trudger

If its listed surely the council should be breathing down the owners necks to get them to restore it before it gets any worse !
I can just about afford a quid, how long do I have to restore the place ?


----------



## james.s

Did you put the candles there. They scared me an awful lot. It is apparently an unholy shrine


----------



## BigLoada

Cool stuff, that is some very nice knackeration. Love the old mangle and that gorgeous fuseboard!


----------



## johno23

Trudger said:


> If its listed surely the council should be breathing down the owners necks to get them to restore it before it gets any worse !
> I can just about afford a quid, how long do I have to restore the place ?



If its listed the council will allow the owner to cave the roof in and let it stand in all weathers until it falls down,or they usually do in (Derby)anyway as per the Hippodrome.Listing seems to carry little clout these days in the pursuance of quick buck development.

Great photos of the dereliction and that old mangle says it all,nice work,


----------



## Trinpaul

I agree, the 1st pic does give you a hint as to how it would have looked in it's heyday.


----------



## ashless

james.s said:


> Did you put the candles there. They scared me an awful lot. It is apparently an unholy shrine



Yip. twos moi! Sorry for worrying you mate! 

Though the only unholy thing in there was me.....and Crashmatt, he's a dirty boy!


----------



## The Pirate

That place looks amazing from the outside...Not quite so good on the inside...Great explore mate WP


----------



## DigitalNoise

As above, awesome looking building, but what a state!


----------



## Purple T

The Pirate said:


> That place looks amazing from the outside...Not quite so good on the inside...Great explore mate WP



yea, it must have been a great place at one time. It's a bit maze like inside and only did half the house, so missed the cellars. Will be going back again soon i think

P.T.


----------



## mortaldecay

WOW WOW WOW! I love this place!


----------



## james.s

mortaldecay said:


> WOW WOW WOW! I love this place!



Trust me, it is worth travelling from cheshire!

I found someone in the basement last time I went though


----------



## vogelport

I love this house! Is it seriously for sale for a quid? I was just showing my wife and she was like 'buy it, buy it!' lol 

great pics by the way.


----------



## Monkey Boy

vogelport said:


> I love this house! Is it seriously for sale for a quid? I was just showing my wife and she was like 'buy it, buy it!' lol
> 
> great pics by the way.



I'd get a quote for the renovation work first 

What a cracking house though. So sad to see it in that condition. Somebody's had some cracking Christmas's in there, they'd be devestated to see it now.


----------



## Tieljo

What a beautiful building...from the outside!

Looks like a fantastic explore, especially with the cellar. I'd buy and renovate it just for the wine cellar I think...if I had the money!

Great to see that mangle as well, I'm guessing it's completely rusted up?

Tieljo


----------



## james.s

Tieljo said:


> Great to see that mangle as well, I'm guessing it's completely rusted up?



The whole place is rusted up. It is in a right state, I think only the outer shell could be saved 
It gets progressively worse very time I go.


----------



## mineme

great piccs and wow what a place from the out side shame about the inside woudend supprise me if it is up for sale at a £1.00 as fryergate bridge was sold to dcc for this amount and now look at that but this is dcc were talking about and derby hippo say no more !!!!.


----------



## thompski

mineme said:


> great piccs and wow what a place from the out side shame about the inside woudend supprise me if it is up for sale at a £1.00 as fryergate bridge was sold to dcc for this amount and now look at that but this is dcc were talking about and derby hippo say no more !!!!.



This isn't in Derby, its Amber Valley Borough Council's area.


----------



## james.s

thompski said:


> This isn't in Derby, its Amber Valley Borough Council's area.



Yeeeeeah, My Turf Homies!


----------



## smileysal

Excellent pics mate, I like this, love it from the outside. Enjoyed seeing the pics from the cellars with all the candles.  when me and Mendo did the Wire Works, we didn't notice this house above it.  I must walk around with my eyes closed sometimes lmao.

Slightly off topic.  lol.

YHA have got rid of the shining cliff YH now. It's owned by the Lindley Education Trust.  http://www.lindleyeducationaltrust.org/shining/index.htm

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Potter

Love it's external look. Love that with the cellar. If I had the money I'd deffo buy it.


----------



## ambergate_andy

I live in ambergate, for the first time today I went past the fencing didnt go in as t looks like it could collapse any moment, take the dog a walk up the woods and was a bit naughty and had a look around it, was just before dark and no one around was a bit scarey to be honest,would love to go inside just a tad dangerous, get buried alive in there and no one goes up there. seen pics of an old range cooker before in there. Love them. Has anyone explored the house fully as a lot of it is bricked up door ways, maybe one day someone will sledge hammer through them!


----------



## james.s

I've explored it fully, including the cellars, I do recommend you have a look, thye are a nice little explore, you go in around the back, climb over wall in front of you and DO NOT fall down the cellars 

Anyway, welcome to the forum


----------



## ambergate_andy

Thanks mate
It seems so eerie around there all derelict and so remote, is there any old fireplaces in there? I love oldy worldy things,probably all been ripped out for their value!, was talking to my fiancees grandad today and he said it was in a state in 1985 when they shut the place up so has slowly got worse and with its location I bet its full of woodworm and slowly nature will destroy the whole lot, shame though, probably eventually have a perimeter fence all the way round as that big thing on top of the turret is looking a bit like falling down !


----------



## thatlizkid

it looks pretty good on the outside but the inside...

when was it built? it kind of looks like the tudor bit was built onto an existing building from the first picture


----------



## ambergate_andy

The original house was built in 1848 by francis hurt, the hurt family lived there, then the johnsons bought it and extended it in 1894 (the tudor bit) it was then made into flats and went bankrupt in 1985 when its been empty ever since


----------



## Harlan

Does anyone have any slightly more specific directions to this location? I've never been to Ambergate before but would most likely be traveling from the railway station.

Google Maps satellite view isn't being very helpfull either  any chance of a street name?

Thankyou


----------



## The_Revolution

Harlan said:


> Google Maps satellite view isn't being very helpfull either  any chance of a street name?



It's not on a street


----------



## Harlan

lol any other help? easiest street to walk off the beaten track from?

I tried looking up the post code for the old YH and it pinpoints near Holy/Jackson Ln. 

Although I've heard the Wire factory is split by a river... which on google maps looks like it's way over the other side of shining woods near the A6

Thankyou


----------



## Harlan

bump. Sorry, any help?


----------

